
I updated my crusty old Pentium G-based server–the results are worth sharing - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/07/i-updated-my-crusty-old-pentium-g-based-server-the-results-are-worth-sharing/
======
otter-in-a-suit
I built a similar setup back in April:
[https://chollinger.com/blog/2019/04/building-a-home-
server/](https://chollinger.com/blog/2019/04/building-a-home-server/)

Very happy thus far.

